# Vets in the wider Bolton area - recommendations please!



## LHIS (15 May 2017)

We are soon to be relocating to this area, BL7 postcode, and I will need to find a vet!  Google suggests there are a few that cover the area and I wondered if anyone had any personal recommendations? 
Other general recommendations for horsey related hints in this area are also greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 May 2017)

I think John Gilliver and Simon Constable cover this area.  Both very good vets. 

I work in Bolton but don't know much about it as a horsey area I'm afraid.  I would imagine if you go further up the M61 and out into the more rural areas it would be quite nice.  Bolton itself is a bit of a dump but the surrounding areas north are ok. Some dramatic scenery too as you get out onto the edge of the moors


----------



## LHIS (15 May 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			I think John Gilliver and Simon Constable cover this area.  Both very good vets. 

I work in Bolton but don't know much about it as a horsey area I'm afraid.  I would imagine if you go further up the M61 and out into the more rural areas it would be quite nice.  Bolton itself is a bit of a dump but the surrounding areas north are ok. Some dramatic scenery too as you get out onto the edge of the moors
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I will look them up! yes we are not in Bolton itself, we are north of it on the edge of a lovely village.  Our house is on the edge of the moor and the views are fab .


----------



## Nativelover (15 May 2017)

Where abouts in Bolton will you be?? Only ask as you may be in the catchment area for Adlington vets whom are also very good, along with constable and Gilliver.


----------



## LHIS (15 May 2017)

Nativelover said:



			Where abouts in Bolton will you be?? Only ask as you may be in the catchment area for Adlington vets whom are also very good, along with constable and Gilliver.
		
Click to expand...

The village of Edgworth, BL7 postcode.  I will look them up!
ETA - yep in their catchment, they're 12 miles away north of us.


----------



## Nativelover (15 May 2017)

LHIS said:



			The village of Edgworth, BL7 postcode.  I will look them up!
ETA - yep in their catchment, they're 12 miles away north of us.
		
Click to expand...

You're not that far away from me, edgworth is a nice place.


----------



## LHIS (16 May 2017)

Nativelover said:



			You're not that far away from me, edgworth is a nice place.
		
Click to expand...

Ah good  the house was the main attraction but having spent a few afternoons there we really liked the village - and the fact it has its own ice cream parlour won my husband over quite easily.  House itself is about 2 miles outside the village, but it's the closest and I think the address will be Edgworth.  OH was concerned with proximity to nearby towns with not such a good rep, but we're not close enough for it to be an issue.


----------



## Nativelover (16 May 2017)

I think you'll love it there, so much to see and do around you too. There's good hacking, and nice villages around you. Don't worry about the dodgy bits, you can just stay away from them. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## LHIS (17 May 2017)

Nativelover said:



			I think you'll love it there, so much to see and do around you too. There's good hacking, and nice villages around you. Don't worry about the dodgy bits, you can just stay away from them. Good luck and enjoy!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  don't suppose you know of any suppliers of good hay, and straw?  So far I am yet to find one!  Annoyingly farmer nearby who makes his own has said he doesn't sell it.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 May 2017)

We use Sellers who are in Bury but deliver to us in Simister/Prestwich area, they are generally good for quality and price . Not sure about suppliers closer to Bolton though.


----------



## LHIS (17 May 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			We use Sellers who are in Bury but deliver to us in Simister/Prestwich area, they are generally good for quality and price . Not sure about suppliers closer to Bolton though.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I will ask them if they deliver in our area - hopefully they might as the distance from them to you is about the same from them to me  just opposite direction!


----------



## KautoStar1 (17 May 2017)

You could try Leigh Animal Feeds. They are Warrington way but deliver all over the NW I think.  Places like Somerford and Kelshall do hay but don't know their delivery radius.


----------



## KautoStar1 (17 May 2017)

Oh there is a place up on the A6 nr the Brynsop Arms (good food) that does horse feeds etc.   Just up from the M61 J6 or is it 7 ?   I don't know, but nr the football stadium. I'll try and get the name.


----------



## Diddleydoo (18 May 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			Oh there is a place up on the A6 nr the Brynsop Arms (good food) that does horse feeds etc.   Just up from the M61 J6 or is it 7 ?   I don't know, but nr the football stadium. I'll try and get the name.
		
Click to expand...

Are you thinking of Baxter's?

OP There's a farm on B5239 sells both hay and straw. The hay is decent quality, I've never used his straw. Not sure if he delivers as I always collected.
If you are joining the road from near the motorway it's the first turning on the right.


----------



## madlady (18 May 2017)

Would highly recommend Gillivervet - been with them for over 30 years now and not a bad word to say.

You'll should have some great hacking and there are a couple of show venues not too far away, there is also a big Robinsons at Haydock and there is Naylors at Rochdale which isn't too far and do a good range of stuff.


----------



## LHIS (18 May 2017)

Thank you all - heading up to the new place this weekend hopefully to inspect the fencing closely to see what needs doing to make it horse safe, so I will maybe call in at a few of the suggested hay & straw suppliers and have a look. 
Inevitable thread about fencing to follow I'm sure!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (25 May 2017)

ooo Holdens ice cream is good!

I very nearly moved horse up that way but decided that it would be too much of a struggle in a bad winter to get to without a 4 x 4!

I use Gillivers. I was with them when stabled in Rivington and they still come out to me in Tockholes so Edgworth wont be a problem for them. They have always been great.

In terms of hay suppliers I am a bit out of touch as we use the farm next door to us since moving a few years ago but there is one on Dicconson lane just up from landlords farm in Westhoughton who I have used for both hay and straw. This one also looks OK http://www.haylageforsale.com/ 
You will have plenty of horsey neighbours though so sure they can advise. (Red earth equestrian centre wont be too far from you).

Enjoy lots of walking around Wayoh and Entwistle (with the mandatory stop and the Strawberry Duck!)


----------



## LHIS (25 May 2017)

xxcharlottexx said:



			ooo Holdens ice cream is good!

I very nearly moved horse up that way but decided that it would be too much of a struggle in a bad winter to get to without a 4 x 4!

I use Gillivers. I was with them when stabled in Rivington and they still come out to me in Tockholes so Edgworth wont be a problem for them. They have always been great.

In terms of hay suppliers I am a bit out of touch as we use the farm next door to us since moving a few years ago but there is one on Dicconson lane just up from landlords farm in Westhoughton who I have used for both hay and straw. This one also looks OK http://www.haylageforsale.com/ 
You will have plenty of horsey neighbours though so sure they can advise. (Red earth equestrian centre wont be too far from you).

Enjoy lots of walking around Wayoh and Entwistle (with the mandatory stop and the Strawberry Duck!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - we have discovered the strawberry duck already and have managed2 trips already &#55357;&#56834;  
Yes the riding centre is about a mile away down the road.  I did wonder about the weather up there in winter, but then I had a look at the cars the houses nearby have and it wasn't all 4x4s so it can't be too bad hopefully.  We are planning on buying one anyway to tow, but I hope it will be ok (and if i get stuck once or twice a year - I'll just have to stay home from work - shame! Lol). 

I tried that website and they only deliver huge bales and my minimum order is too much for me and that I have storage for.  Annoyingly the farmer next door doesn't sell hay or straw.  Neighbour nearby has horses so I will ask them once we move if I haven't found a supplier by then. 

Gillivers seem to be the ones, my vet recommended them too when I asked her if she knew of any up that way.  We are now within a month of moving and I can't wait. 

Anyone got any idea what the midges/flies/botts are like up there?


----------



## xxcharlottexx (25 May 2017)

The place i looked at was near the toby inn so i didnt fancy my chances in a clio lol. Not usually too bad as normally always a good breeze being up on the moors but dont hold me to that haha! 

Hope the move goes well. If you ever need a hand with any thing just give me a shout im not far from Edgworth at all


----------



## LHIS (26 May 2017)

xxcharlottexx said:



			The place i looked at was near the toby inn so i didnt fancy my chances in a clio lol. Not usually too bad as normally always a good breeze being up on the moors but dont hold me to that haha! 

Hope the move goes well. If you ever need a hand with any thing just give me a shout im not far from Edgworth at all
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah the Toby is a bit further up the road from us, about a mile. I noticed the snow poles further up too.  I've checked weather from the previous years and though it does get snow it doesn't look like a lot.  Hopefully will be alright, I figure people wouldn't live there if it was inaccessible.  And thank you - I would love a horsey friend nearby.  If you hack out feel free to pop me a PM.  
Yes I thought it would have a breeze most of the time which I hope helps keep the flies at bay.  Time will tell!


----------



## LHIS (15 June 2017)

I've sent enquiries to Gillivers and Constables as wanted to check their call out charges (having just paid over £80 for a vet to come and look at my horse and say he was ok).  I've contacted Sellers who have confirmed they can deliver so I'll get set up with them and see what my boys think of their hay.  I've got a barefoot trimmer for my gelding, but typically new lad has shoes on, I think I will try and transition him to barefoot over the winter but until then will need a farrier - any recommendations please? 
We're moving a week on Monday - eek!


----------



## Annie B. (8 August 2017)

David Beardmore is a fantastic farrier and is a qualified remedial farrier recommended by Oakhill veterinary centre and Leahurst equine hospital. He is also a lovely chap who is great with the horses.


----------



## Tapir (13 August 2017)

Simon Bullen is in that area I think.  He's a farrier.  I use Andrew Melling vets.


----------



## Nativelover (13 August 2017)

Simon Bullen isn't far from you, there's also John Mather, Marshall proudfoot, Craig Darcy, all good farriers.
Hope your move has gone well and you're settling in!


----------

